# Programmers Only!! Need help in editing a Program



## gopal (Aug 20, 2012)

There is a Program Called Sprite Extractor which extracts MUGEN Char's Sprites Sheet but it is useless to char makers because it saves images to RGB/8bit color but we need images in 256 color so i am giving you guys a task can you make it to save Sprites in 256 colors.

Sprite Extractor:View attachment ASU.zip

This is a example of Sprite Sheet:


If need any more info then post below i will give more info.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 20, 2012)

Attachments are invalid.


----------



## gopal (Aug 20, 2012)

They are working fine for me
Any way i will upload them again


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 20, 2012)

Both your attachments are rather useless.


"RGB/8bit" = 24-bit?

Are the files JPEG and you want them converted to 8-bit (256 color) bitmap?


----------



## temp02 (Aug 20, 2012)

But you can only have 256 colors in 8-bit mode (eg: R:3 G:3 B:2).
Maybe the problem is in the image editor and not the extractor.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 20, 2012)

Unless Alfred Spritesheet Unpacker is open source, or there is some command line switch to change output, there's not much we could do.

However, http://www.imagemagick.org/ makes batch conversion quite easy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 20, 2012)

If I had the original sprite file I could maybe reverse engineer it (wouldn't be the first).


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2012)

Better to just convert 24-bit to 8-bit files using some kind of batch program

+1 for imagemagick, we use it extensively at tpu


----------



## temp02 (Aug 20, 2012)

24 to 8-bit conversions would probably require some kind of "manual edit" afterwards to adjust the color palette or some sprites will look "weird", unless ImageWiz... I mean ImageMagick can automatically adjust the color palette for the closest/best result.


----------



## gopal (Aug 21, 2012)

Guys you are not understanding what i mean, I have to extract the who sheet each animation seperate file there are 200+ of them so that is why i wanted that program to be edited it could turn our work of hrs into mins.

Well nevermind We will use the same old manual way.

Anyway if you want to see what we do with that program see this vid(skip the vid to 6:30).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2012)

a) Does Alfred not work?  Once you got separate images, you can use programs to batch convert from RGBA 32-bit to 256 color.

b) What is the source for these sprite sheets?  If it was a game, there is likely SPZ or some companion file that details where every sprite is and what it does.

c) What is the end goal here?  256 color, yes, but what file format?  GIF, bitmap, PNG?


----------



## Disparia (Aug 21, 2012)

Latest version: www.alferdspritesheetunpacker.forkandbeard.co.uk/



> Added integration with NConvert command line image file conversion utility to allow ASU to support 400+ file formats, both imported sprite sheets and exported frames.



Can specify Nconvert command-line options for the output:

View attachment 48194

If this is not what you're after, you'll have to explain it in more detail. Otherwise, you can go back to the "manual" life. If each sheet takes you hours, then spending an hour to learn how to automated and simplify the process will save you greatly in the long run.


----------



## gopal (Aug 21, 2012)

All you need to do is make it to save every extraction in *256 color .png *format.

thats all


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2012)

I can write a command line application that can convert PNG to 8 bits per pixel index PNG.  Is that all you need?

You only answered c of my questions.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 21, 2012)

gopal said:


> All you need to do is make it to save every extraction in *256 color .png *format.
> 
> thats all



Excellent. You'll just need to use the latest version of ASU I linked to earlier, and the command line options in my screenshot. If there are any palette issues, let us know.


----------



## gopal (Aug 23, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I can write a command line application that can convert *PNG to 8 bits per pixel index PNG*.  Is that all you need?



Yes that is what i need.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 23, 2012)

First of all, why would you want to extract MUGEN Char's Sprites Sheet?
Also, that has nothing to do with programmer's. It is more for animators and character designers task.


----------



## gopal (Aug 23, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> First of all, why would you want to extract MUGEN Char's Sprites Sheet?
> Also, that has nothing to do with programmer's. It is more for animators and character designers task.



I am a MUGEN Character and stages maker lol, so that is why i wanted that.

I wrote Programmers only because changing something in a program only a program can do, not the CHAR makers.



Spoiler: offtopic



[offtopic]btw, i have created a new char if any MUGEN lover is here on TPU can check that(PM me i will send you the link).[/offtopic]


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 23, 2012)

gopal said:


> Yes that is what i need.


Drag and drop the PNG files you want converted on to it and it will REPLACE the file with 8bpp version.

I *highly recommend* backing up the images before trying this.


----------



## gopal (Aug 23, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Drag and drop the PNG files you want converted on to it and it will REPLACE the file with 8bpp version.
> 
> I *highly recommend* backing up the images before trying this.



okay this is what i got.




btw, it will be nice if you add the support of BMP too


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 23, 2012)

It supports BMP (BMP has no transparency mind you).  Make sure you have .NET Framework 3.5 or newer installed.


If all else fails, attach the image that failed so I can try it in the debugger.


Edit: I added console text to tell you what it is doing in the attached version.


Edit: Again, this program overwrites the images so *backup first*!


----------



## gopal (Aug 23, 2012)

okay it is working now thanks


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 23, 2012)

@gopal
You mean, you know how to draw the characters and animate them?


----------



## gopal (Aug 23, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> @gopal
> You mean, you know how to draw the characters and animate them?



No, i don't draw them i download the Sprite Sheets and animate them it is very easy but it takes month to complete on char

it is mine: http://www.mediafire.com/?pkv1152x4vd5dqb
well not fully completed yet still in the basic moves


----------

